# New Rifle



## Finger_Mullet

I am looking at purchasing a new rifle for deer hunting. I have my eye on the Thompson Center Venture in .270. 

I was going to get the Icon but did not want to drop $1000 on the gun alone. I can get the Venture for just under $500 and then have some extra cash to put some decent glass on it.

I have a Rem 700 BDL SS DM in a 25-06 but I don't think Remington offers the detachable box mag in anything but their short action guns and the CDL guns. 

Marlin does not offer their rifles in stainless. So I am back to a blued gun with a plastic stock. So TC Venture guarantees 1 MOA with a adjustable trigger. 

What do you think?

Darin


----------



## WV Cobbmullet

*Deer Rifel*

Rem 700 Mountain rifel has a detachable magazine fine little rifel my daughter has one in a 260 Rem. real deer killer. Also they make a after market detachable mag. for the BDL 700s,have one for my 7mm in a BDL. Hope this helps realy like my Rems.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*New rifle*

I have 2 Remingtons. One I mentioned earlier and a very old Remington 700 BDL chambered in 6mm Remington. 

I decided on the Thompson Center Venture because I got a great deal at a local gun shop near my house. $441.47 total. I picked it up yesterday.

Decent stock. Detachable box mag. 60 degree bolt throw. 5R rifling. Light gun.

The trigger is adjustable by just removing the bolt from the gun and turning a allen screw. The book said the trigger is weight adjustment only. My trigger had a little creep in it. I took it apart and inspected the trigger. After a little insection I found the travel adjustment that I don't think I was supposed to mess with. I messed with it. When I got finished it has zero creep and now has a crisp light trigger. 

I have to find some steel rings, a scope, set of dies, powder and bullets and I will be ready to see how it shoots. It is guaranteed to shoot sub MOA. 

Darin


----------



## gillmen

I have been look at that T/C and it looks like a great gun keep use posted on how it shots.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*TC Venture*

I bought this one without ever seeing one in person. I never buy a gun without being able to hold one. I was not dissapointed. 

Thompson Center makes great guns and has a good reputation. I read a pile of reviews on the net and only remember 1 bad one. Generally if something is not worth the money you will read a ton of bad reviews. I figure if it is not a good gun someone besides one person will have something bad to say about it. 

The safety feels a little cheap but it works and I can't complain because that is the only thing I woudl change. 

I am not worried about it shooting. I handload and I will find a load that shoots in this gun. If it does not shoot 1/2 inch group at 100 yards with reloads I will be surprised. The guarantee is 1 inch or less with premium factory loads. 

I will post after I shoot it a few times. That will be in the coming weeks.

Darin


----------



## bstarling

I'll adjust the trigger and mainspring for you. It will be very safe when I'm through with the job.

Bill:beer:


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*trigger job*

I think I will pass Bill. After you did a trigger job on your new gun you had to send it back to the factory so it would shoot again.

Darin


----------



## SmoothLures

They make great guns, I'm just not a fan of the .270. Should serve you well!


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Fan*

I have never been a fan of the 270 either. I guess that is why I have never owned one or even shot one. From a reloading stand point you are limited on bullet selection. That is why I never considered purchasing one. But after reading a lot about the caliber and the performance on deer and coyotes this past season of several of my buddies that shoot a 270, I decided to give it a shot. I may be a fan in the coming weeks. I figure that I am buying a new gun why not buy a new-to-me caliber while I am at it. I doubt I will be dissapointed on the performance of a 130 grain bullet going 3000 fps.

My 25-06 did everything that I needed it to. If I needed a larger bullet my 30-06 worked nicely. I have a 308 in the Ruger Ultralight. I shoot hand loads with a 150 grain Hornady SST. It rarely goes hunting anymore unless someone needs to borrow one.

I then quit reloading because my 25-06 shots Federal Premium 100 grain Ballistic Tips less than 1/2 inch at 100 yards. Then they jumped up to $40.00 a box. I paid that for 2 years now but I broke out the reloading equipment this week. I am currently working up a load for it again. I threw all my reloading data away a few years ago. 

My son took over the 25-06 and I do not like hunting with the 30-06 all the time. My buddy had borrowed my 306 and he stayed after me to sell it to him so I did. So I decided to give the 270 a shot. I found a gun that I thought that I may like and is guaranteed to shoot good. And it was a decent price. 

Now I plan to handload a 130 grain bullet of some undetermined brand. This should fill the hole between my 25-06 and my 30-06. Is there really a hole between the 2?? Probably not but I guess I think I needed it like everyone else on here needs a different fishing rod and reel for every species of fish. 
I wanted it, I can afford it and I got it. 

Now I will get back to you on how it shoots and performs on deer or whatever needs killing. 

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg

I just bought Marlin XL7 in 30.06 last fall. Couldn't beat it for the price. $329.00 brand new and put a bushnell dusk til dawn scope for $100.00 bucks more.


----------



## Rockfish1

Finger_Mullet said:


> I have never been a fan of the 270 either. I guess that is why I have never owned one or even shot one. From a reloading stand point you are limited on bullet selection. I doubt I will be disappointed on the performance of a 130 grain bullet going 3000 fps.
> 
> 
> Now I plan to hand load a 130 grain bullet of some undetermined brand. I wanted it, I can afford it and I got it.
> 
> Now I will get back to you on how it shoots and performs on deer or whatever needs killing.
> 
> Darin


Sierra 130gr spitzer bt's... I've killed stuff both here and in Germany with them... excellent performance on game and extremely accurate in my rifle... have used the same bullet from Speer and had as good a results with them also...

you say a limited selection of bullets in the 270... what more do you need then the 130?... if I need a lighter bullet I go to a smaller caliber, heavier I move up to a bigger gun... 

I've never tried the 140gr bullets but have heard nothing but good about them... that weight is very popular with the 7MM crowd, and what I shoot in the 280AI... there's only .007" difference in bore diameter between the 2 so what are we talking about here, a thick black hair... 

I'm sure you'll be well satisfied when you get it ironed out... I've had a 270 in the lineup since 1972 and have never considered getting rid of it... good luck and tite groups... Dale...


----------



## kingfisherman23

When I decided to buy my first deer rifle, .270 is the caliber I went to right off the bat. It combines flat shooting with enough knock-down power to deal with deer at long range. Where I hunt, we generally end up with shots between 100 and 300 yards. Very open country and high pressure on all sides of our property, so the deer get wary near the end of bow season.

I ended up with a Remington 700 and mounted a Nikon ProStaff 3-9x40 on it. It shoots inside 3/4" at 100 yards shooting Fusion factory shells. I think they run a 130 or 150 grain bullet.

I only got a shot at one deer this season, thanks to a busy schedule and not enough time in the stand. The laser tagged him at 126 yds and one shot to the shoulder dropped him where he stood. I have not yet needed to track any deer I've shot with the 270 over the last three years. 

I probably won't need another rifle for deer hunting. Emphasis on the word _need._ The 270 is great and the rounds are not too expensive, $26 a box for the Fusions.

Evan


----------



## Finger_Mullet

25-06, 270, 280, 30-06 pretty much serve the same purpose. Any deer shot with any of the mentioned guns will all die and depending on shot placement will die quickly and in a lot of cases in that spot. 

In the past 2 weeks I have had people tell me that they will not shoot a 30-06 or a 270 or whatever they do not like. Well I hate to be the bearer of bad news to them that all these guns are dang near the same within 200-250 yards. It just comes down to what you want to shoot and how much influence other people's opinion have on your decision. 

If they were giving guns away I would not turn either of them down. 

If you want to get technical I shot a doe at 414 yards several years ago with a Remington 742 woodmaster, 30-06 with Winchester Power Points. The deer dropped in its tracks. I bet that deer did not know what caliber of gun I shot it with. And to hear others talk the gas system of the gun dramatically lowers the power of the round. I must have held 10 feet over that deer to hit it at 414 yards. Truth be known I held about 2 feet over the deer and hit it high. But if I was shooting a 270 I would have only had to hold 1' 10 ".

They are all good!! Personal choice I guess.


----------



## TreednNC

I think if I ever get a new rifle...or should I say when....it will be a 243.....Honestly the furtherest deer Ive ever killed is 70yds...Maybe one going 75yds or so....across a holler but I dont have a range finder, so IDK. I gotta start knocking on some doors or throwing out the Ben Franklins to find me a new place to hunt this year. Didnt get to hunt last year.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*243*

A 243 is an excellent deer caliber in the hands of someone that can put the bullet exactly where they want it. I have a 6mm Rem that I have shot many many deer with. The majority just laid down. I handloaded some Nosler Partition bullets for it. The deer that I shot with them ran somewhere around 20 yards. The Remington Core Locks did a better job anchoring them in place.

I retired that gun because it is old. It is a Remington, BDL and it was made in the 60's. I did not want to beat it up. I am thinking about bring it back out to hunt with again. 

My next gun will be a 243. Probably a Remington 700 or another Thompson Center Venture. Depending on how the 270 does. 

Darin


----------



## kingfisherman23

My cousin shoots a break-barrel single-shot .243 and he is absolutely deadly with it. He killed two big bucks and several does this season without having to load up for a second shot. 243 is definitely a good caliber to have in the arsenal.


----------



## surfchunker

I started using a 7mm-08 and love it ... just the right spot in the middle of a 308 and 243 .... flatter shooting than the 308 and more energy than the 243 .... 

now to handloads for your new 270 2 of my close buddies for years now only shoot Sierra Gameking BTHP 110 gr's kills deer super dead and the bullet is very well constructed and stays together even with shoulder shots .... I shoot the same bullet but 90 gr in a 25-06 ... I've had that bullet pass thru both shoulders .... killingest bullet I have ever came across ... you'd think a hollowpoint would blowup all to pieces but it don't .... Heck buy a box for your 270 and the 25-06 .... just send me a tenderlion


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Bthp*

I read an article about some pro football player that shoots the 90 grain gameking BTHP in his 25-06. He said he would shoot nothing else. I thought he was carzy. Maybe I was wrong.

I shot Federal Premium 100 grain ballistic tips and at less than 50 yard shots sometimes the bullet was not passing all the way thru. Most died on the spot but 1 that I can remember ran 100 yards and bled very little. It was shot between the brisket and shoulder, The bullet tried to come out at the back of the ribs but failed. I am now reloading Hornady inter locks in 100 grain. Maybe they will do the job.

I figure I will shoot the same bullet in the 270. I am going to the gun show this weekend in Raleigh and see what they have for reloading.

Darin


----------



## SmoothLures

Smaller (bullet weight) is better IMO. I shoot 125 gr spire points in the .300 Win Mag and .30-06, 80 grain hollow points in the .243. 

We're not hunting elks here in SC...90% of the deer are under 160 lbs. 

Killed my first 13 with the .243, they all folded up on the spot, even a 165 lb buck, except 2 does I hit in the heart. I don't care what you shoot, hit the heart and they're running...at least to the edge of the woods. 

Both of the above rounds explode in the deer. You won't find any pieces of the bullet left in the meat or organs. Base of the neck and high lung shots. They drop like a rock. If you're passing through the deer, you need a smaller bullet. It'll be debated until the end of time but IMO it's best if it blows up inside them doing the most damage possible, instead of it passing through, not opening up all the way and delivering all that that bullet can do.

Also, shoulders aren't vital organs and I've seen too many deer run off with 3 functional legs faster than they would with 4. 

Just my .02.


----------



## TreednNC

Never reloaded, but my 270 loves those Fusions. Only shot one deer with it but it exploded inside and did not pass through at 70yds. Not sure what the bullet itsself is that is loaded into the fusions. She dropped graveyard dead. Grouped really well out of any factory ammo Ive shot out of the gun.


----------



## surfchunker

I'm done with the balistic tips .... tried them in 25 and 30 -06's both most of the time come apart I'd find the copper over here and the lead over there .... the BTHP GK is the real deal I promise ... I want a bullet to pass thru but just barely .... I like an exit wound ....


----------



## phishookin'

*my 2 cents*

I shoot vital shocks in my 308 and 270 , and couldnt ask for a better cartridge. Nothing has taken so much as one step after being hit, They also keep a tight pattern at the range also.


----------



## carbine100

Another vote for Sierra 130gr Gamekings. (although I got a smokin' deal on a couple thousand 140gr Winchester BT's that I am going to work up a load for)Deer fall like they were struck by lightning! I think you are gonna love that 270. 

I'll have to try those 90gr Gamekings in my 25-06, have mostly loaded 100 & 117gr.

Just got a DPMS LR-308 and ordered a 4 rd mag to use as deer/hog combo still hunting the Alabama swamps next year. Put a Bushnell Holosight on it. Should be fun on covey shots at hogs!


----------

